# Scientology = Σαϊεντολογία ή Σαηεντολογία;



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Την ύπαρξη της «Εκκλησίας της Σαηεντολογίας» την πληροφορήθηκα πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες, αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980, ανεβαίνοντας τα σκαλάκια του σταθμού της Ομόνοιας. Κάποιος μου έδωσε ένα φύλλο πυκνογραμμένο, τυπωμένο σε πολύγραφο. Έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά, το βρήκα διασκεδαστικό που κάποιος προσπαθούσε να πείσει κόσμο με τα όσα έγραφε το χαρτί και το πέταξα. Αργότερα απόρησα που είδα να γίνεται όλο και πιο γνωστή εδώ και ταυτόχρονα πληροφορήθηκα με τεράστια έκπληξη ότι ήταν δημιούργημα του Χάμπαρντ, τον οποίο γνώριζα από τα (πλούσια τότε) διαβάσματά μου στο χώρο της επιστημονικής φαντασίας (αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα του ίδιου).

Τους θυμάμαι κατά καιρούς τους Σαηεντολόγους, τους θυμήθηκα πάλι αυτές τις ημέρες με το διαζύγιο του Τομ Κρουζ και της Κέιτι Χολμς. Κυρίως όμως θυμήθηκα την απορία που είχα από τότε για τη μεταγραφή της _Scientology_ με –_η_–. Και η ερώτηση: Καλύτερα να γράφουμε _*Σαηεντολογία*_, όπως είναι προφανές ότι έχουν κατοχυρώσει ή καθιερώσει το όνομά τους στην Ελλάδα, ή _*Σαϊεντολογία*_, όπως θα μεταγράφαμε (και τώρα και παλιότερα) το αγγλικό Scientology — όπως το γράφουν οι 3 στους 4 στο διαδίκτυο και ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο ΛΝΕΓ (στη Βικιπαίδεια είναι ακόμα μπερδεμένοι, ενώ στον Πάπυρό μου δεν βρήκα ούτε την εκκλησία ούτε τον Χάμπαρντ).

Βεβαίως, τα επώνυμα τα γράφουμε όπως θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης τους (_Καμμένος, Πικραμμένος, Χατζιδάκις_), με τα βαφτιστικά όμως έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα (θα γράψω _του Άδωνη, της Βίκης, της Μυρτώς_, ό,τι κι αν λέει ο φορέας του ονόματος).

Αλλά και με τη Σαηεντολογία, δεν είναι φυσικό, αν δεν αναφερόμαστε συγκεκριμένα στην «Ελληνική Εκκλησία της Σαηεντολογίας» (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο μόρφωμα), να τη γράφουμε όπως θέλουμε εμείς ή, για την ακρίβεια, όπως θέλουν οι κανόνες της γλώσσας;

Και με την ευκαιρία, εσείς τι κάνετε με τον _κομουνισμό_; Θέλω να πω: τον γράφετε με ένα –_μ_– σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως επιβάλλει η απλοποίηση, και το πολύ να γράψετε «Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας»;


Επίσημη Εκκλησία της Σαηεντολογίας
Η απατηλή λάμψη τής Σαϊεντολογίας (Esquire, 5/2006, από εδώ)

Από τη δεύτερη πηγή και η φωτογραφία:


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 13, 2012)

Είναι περίπτωση γαηδάρου, βαριόμαστε να βάλουμε διαλυτικά γαϊδάρου και γράφουμε σαηεντολογία,
το σωστότερο σαϊεντολογία βοηθά πάντως και στην προφορά του διφθόγγου ai.
Βλέποντας το ήτα, κοντοστέκεται το μάτι, σαν να θέλουμε να πούμε σαήεντολογία.

Επ' ευκαιρία, Αϊ-Νικόλας και όχι Αη Νικόλας, αφού δεν έχει καν ήτα το άγιος.
....
Το κομμουνισμός είναι επισημότερο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 13, 2012)

Μετακίνησα και τον τίτλο στη βικιπαίδεια.
1. Το σωστό είναι σαϊεντολογία.
2. Το λήμμα αναφέρεται γενικά στη σαϊεντολογία 
και όχι στην ελληνική εκκλησία που αυτοτιτλοφορείται "της σαηεντολογίας".


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

Ένας εκδότης μου δήλωσε ότι, αν δεν αλλάξει τον τίτλο του το ίδιο το Κουκουέ, θα γράφουμε κι εμείς τον κομουνισμό με δύο "μ". Ήταν τότε να γίνει το 18ο συνέδριο του κόμματος και κατέθεσα το αίτημά μου γραπτώς με ηλεμήνυμα σε βουλευτή του. Δεν έμαθα ποτέ τι απέγινε, αν δηλαδή το διάβασε καν κανένας.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον ότι η ελληνική βίκι χρησιμοποιεί ι και διαλυτικά, όταν η επίσημη σελίδα στη οποία παραπέμπει ως πηγή έχει η.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο του δικού μας «Καραθεοδωρή–-Αϊνστάιν: δύο καλοί συνάδελφοι» σε «Καραθεοδωρής–-Αϊνστάιν: δύο καλοί συνάδελφοι».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11644-Καραθεοδωρή–-Αϊνστάιν-δύο-καλοί-συνάδελφοι


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Αναφέρετε την εκκλησία που δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα και θυμάμαι ότι είχε απαγορευτεί στην Ελλάδα λόγω της παράνομης δράσης της (παράνομη συλλογή στοιχείων, κοινώς φακέλλωμα, διάφορων επώνυμων, πολιτικών κλπ). Το οποίο εξηγεί ίσως γιατί οι ελληνικές σελίδες τους βγαίνουν σε ιερογλυφικά. 
Λογικά θα έπρεπε να τους γράφουμε όπως αυτοαποκαλούνται, αλλά μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να επικρατήσει ποτέ αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Από χολυγουντοκουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή του Νόβα, πριν από λίγο:
... σχετικά με τις καταδίκες [του Τομ Κρουζ] για τη Σαϊντεολογία
... in relation with his convictions...


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Τώρα, να με συγχωρείς, αλλά είναι γλώσσα αυτή που η ίδια λέξη μπορεί να σημαίνει και καταδίκη και πεποίθηση; Δηλαδή, πώς να το πω, εγώ θα προτιμούσα, όταν μιλάμε για τις convictions κάποιου σε σχέση με το Σαϊεντολογία, να μιλάμε για τις καταδίκες του. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, είναι γλώσσα αυτή που για το ελατήριο και τη συμμορία χρησιμοποιεί την ίδια λέξη;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Το θέτετε σε λάθος βάση. Η σωστή είναι: "Μα περιμένεις να ξέρει και τις δύο έννοιες κάποιος για να παραστήσει τον υποτιτλιστή; Έμαθε (στο Λόουερ) τη μία, μια χαρά τα πάει!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2012)

Όχι, το θέτετε όλοι σε λάθος βάση. Η σωστή είναι: "Μα περιμένεις να έχει κανείς κοινή λογική στο τι διαβάζει για να παραστήσει τον υποτιτλιστή; Αρκεί να μεταφράζει μια-μια τις λέξεις, όπως νομίζει ότι μεταφράζονται. Μπορεί αυτός που έγραψε το αρχικό κείμενο να ήταν σουρεαλιστής".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2012)

Επιπλέον είστε και ανορθόγραφοι: Σα*η*εντολογία λέμε. Πηγή: Επίσημη Εκκλησία της Σαηεντολογίας (ίσα απ' τ' αλόγου το στόμα, που λέμε στα ellinika).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Τώρα, ανεξάρτητα από τις ορθογραφίες και τις μεταφραστικές χαριτωμενιές, θα ήθελα να μου λύσετε μια απορία.
Θεωρείται ή δεν θεωρείται προσηλυτισμός -και άρα απαγορεύεται από το σύνταγμα- η ΔΩΡΕΑΝ διανομή έντυπου υλικού με θρησκευτικό ή quasi θρησκευτικό ή όπως στην οργή αλλιώς θέμε να το πούμε, περιεχόμενο; Επειδή πριν από μερικές μέρες, μαζί με μια free press εφημερίδα έφτασε στα χέρια μου συμπαθητικό και φροντισμένο βιβλιαράκι με ιλουστρέ εξώφυλλο, τίτλο _Ο δρόμος προς την Ευτυχία_ και την εξής πονηρίδικη σημείωση στο οπισθόφυλλο:
Αυτός είναι ίσως ο πρώτος μη θρησκευτικός κώδικας ηθών που βασίζεται εξ ολοκλήρου στην κοινή λογική. Έχει γραφτεί από τον Λ. Ρον Χάμπαρντ ως ατομική δουλειά και δεν αποτελεί μέρος κανενός θρησκευτικού δόγματος.... Γι' αυτό επιτρέπεται να το διανέμουν κρατικές υπηρεσίες και εργαζόμενοι στην κυβέρνηση ως μη θρησκευτική ενέργεια. κλπ κλπ

Ποιος είναι ο Ρον Χάμπαρντ; Ναι, σωστά μαντέψατε. Ο ιδρυτής της *Εκκλησίας *της Σαηεντολογίας. 

Κι αν είχα ακόμα την αιθεροβάμονα αποκοτιά της νιότης θα έλεγα ότι σκοπεύω να τους πατήσω μια μήνυση από 'δώ μέχρι τον Άλφα του Κενταύρου, αλλά ξέρω ότι τα πλοκάμια τους είναι πολύ μακριά και πολύ βαθιά. Κάποιος όμως πρέπει να μιλήσει σε κάποιους όχι για το Ρεξόνα, αλλά για τους εξυπνάκηδες επιτήδειους που στρατολογούν το κάθε χάπατο και τον κάθε απελπισμένο πουλώντας του φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. 

ΥΓ. Στη συγκεκριμένη μεταφραστική γκάφα ένιωσα μεγάλη συμπάθεια και κατανόηση γιατί το λάθος αποδίδει απείρως καλύτερα αυτό που τους ταιριάζει. Conviction behind bars. Μη ρωτήσετε προς τι το μένος. Αστήρικτο και αναίτιο δεν είναι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Εμένα Μπέρνι μου μοιάζει προσηλυτισμός πλάγιος, δηλαδή το υλικό αντί να το λέει ξεκάθαρα τι είναι λέει ότι δεν είναι αυτό που είναι. Που είναι κλασσική τακτική όλων αυτών. Σου έχει πει ποτέ κανένας ότι είμαι Χ και θέλω να μιλήσω για τη θρησκεία μου; Όχι, όλοι σου λένε να συζητήσουμε για κοινωνικά/ φιλοσοφικά κλπ. 

Γιάυτό διαφωνώ με όσους αποκαλούν προσηλυτισμό το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμένα Μπέρνι μου μοιάζει προσηλυτισμός πλάγιος, δηλαδή το υλικό αντί να το λέει ξεκάθαρα τι είναι λέει ότι δεν είναι αυτό που είναι. Που είναι κλασσική τακτική όλων αυτών. Σου έχει πει ποτέ κανένας ότι είμαι Χ και θέλω να μιλήσω για τη θρησκεία μου; Όχι, όλοι σου λένε να συζητήσουμε για κοινωνικά/ φιλοσοφικά κλπ.
> 
> Γιάυτό διαφωνώ με όσους αποκαλούν προσηλυτισμό το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών.



Εχμ... το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών γίνεται από το ίδιο το κράτος. Το κράτος υποτίθεται ότι είναι το πρώτο που δεν θα έπρεπε να ανακατεύεται μ' αυτά. Και βασικά είναι αυτή του η ανάμειξη που δίνει πάτημα στους υπόλοιπους. Αφού το κάνει το κράτος, επίσημα, γιατί όχι κι εμείς;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γιάυτό διαφωνώ με όσους αποκαλούν προσηλυτισμό το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών.


Αυτό είναι κατήχηση, διδασκαλία του ορθόδοξου χριστιανικού δόγματος σε πρόσωπα που έχουν ήδη ενταχθεί στο δόγμα. 

Προσωπική μου άποψη ωστόσο είναι ότι, δεδομένου πως τα βρέφη δεν είναι σε θέση να ενταχθούν οικειοθελώς σε κανένα δόγμα, και δεδομένου ότι το νήπιο και το παιδί δεν έχουν επαρκή ωριμότητα και ανεπτυγμένα κριτήρια για να επιλέξουν θρήσκευμα αλλά ακολουθούν ενστικτωδώς τη στάση των γονιών και του περιβάλλοντός τους, δεν ευσταθεί να μιλάμε για παιδιά/νήπια/βρέφη που "είναι χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι" κι επομένως δικαιολογημένα κατηχούνται. Τα παιδιά δεν ανήκουν by default σε κανένα θρήσκευμα. Μόνον αν δεν τα κατηχήσεις και αν τους καλλιεργήσεις ελεύθερο πνεύμα θα μπορέσουν να επιλέξουν ελεύθερα τις θρησκευτικές τους πεποιθήσεις όταν ενηλικιωθούν. Επομένως θεωρώ ότι γίνεται όντως προσηλυτισμός, από την οικογένεια, το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον και την κρατική παιδεία. Και στα μεν πρώτα δύο είναι ευνόητο ότι δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα ούτε δυνατότητα να παρέμβουμε, στο δε τρίτο έχουμε δικαίωμα και υποχρέωση να παρέμβουμε. 
Σταματώ εδώ για να μην μακρηγορήσω, ήδη είμαστε εκτός θέματος, αλλά με τέτοιο θέμα δεν νομίζω ότι πειράζει και πολύ.

Η έννοια του προσηλυτισμού από _*νομική *_άποψη εμπεριέχει την εξαπάτηση ή την πίεση κάποιας μορφής (δηλαδή για τους νομικούς ο μόνος προσηλυτισμός είναι ο "πλάγιος" που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω). Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πηγές αυτή τη στιγμή, θυμάμαι πάντως ότι η διάταξη περί προσηλυτισμού σκοπό είχε να προστατέψει κυρίως ανθρώπους που μπορεί να πιέζονταν να ενταχθούν σε δόγμα με ψυχολογική ή άλλη βία, ή ανθρώπους που μπορεί να παρασύρονταν λόγω απάτης ή λόγω μικρής ηλικίας, χαμηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου, νοητικής υστέρησης κ.ά., ή τέλος πάντων ότι έτσι έχει εφαρμοστεί στην πράξη ή έτσι ερμηνεύεται νομοτεχνικά. Δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη για την ακρίβεια αυτού που λέω, αν βρω πηγή θα την αναφέρω.

EDIT: Δεν βρήκα τη δική μου πηγή, αλλά αυτό εδώ έχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον και κάνει την εννοιολογική διάκριση που προανέφερα για τη νομική έννοια του θρησκευτικού προσηλυτισμού με αναφορά σε νόμους.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι στη Δ. Ευρώπη είμαστε από τις λίγες χώρες που έχουμε αρνητική στάση στον προσηλυτισμό. Οι άλλοι προφανώς λειτουργούν με τη λογική ότι άμα γουστάρει ο άλλος να πέφτει θύμα κάθε τσαρλατάνου, να αφήνει την οικογενειακή περιουσία στον Χάμπαρντ ή στον Μουν ή σε όποιον άλλο, ή να αυτοκτονεί με άλλους εκατό παρέα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πει κανείς τίποτα. 

Για το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας της θρησκείας από τους γονείς στα παιδιά: εγώ δεν βλέπω να διαφέρει από το να θέλει ένας γονιός να μάθει στο παιδί του ό,τι ξέρει, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που οι θρησκευτικές γιορτές είναι μέρος της κουλτούρας. Και είναι μεγάλο κενό στην ατομική παιδεία το να αγνοεί κανείς τα βασικά στοιχεία της θρησκείας της κοινωνίας που ζει. Και για λόγους κοινωνικούς και για να μην γίνεται θύμα κάθε τσαρλατάνου που πουλάει θρησκεία. 

ΥΓ Θα προτιμούσα να μην μετατραπεί το νήμα σε αθεϊστικό μανιφέστο, ας μείνουμε στο ζήτημα της σα*εντολογίας και των συναφών ομάδων.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας της θρησκείας από τους γονείς στα παιδιά: εγώ δεν βλέπω να διαφέρει από το να θέλει ένας γονιός να μάθει στο παιδί του ό,τι ξέρει, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που οι θρησκευτικές γιορτές είναι μέρος της κουλτούρας. Και είναι μεγάλο κενό στην ατομική παιδεία το να αγνοεί κανείς τα βασικά στοιχεία της θρησκείας της κοινωνίας που ζει. Και για λόγους κοινωνικούς και για να μην γίνεται θύμα κάθε τσαρλατάνου που πουλάει θρησκεία.


Βεβαίως, για το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας της θρησκείας σε παιδιά _μέσα στην οικογένεια και το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον_, συμφωνώ κι εγώ και το είπα λίγο παραπάνω. Για το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας της θρησκείας σε παιδιά _μέσω της κρατικής παιδείας _είναι που θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να μην έχει χαρακτήρα κατήχησης, αλλά _πληροφόρησης _για τα βασικά στοιχεία της θρησκείας της κοινωνίας που ζει, όπως ακριβώς λες κι εσύ. Για έναν τέτοιο σκοπό αρκούν πολύ λιγότερες ώρες διδασκαλίας και με πολύ διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που εφαρμόζεται σήμερα.

Είμαι της γνώμης ότι θα είναι πολύ καλό για κάθε παιδί να πληροφορείται ισότιμα όχι μόνο για την _πιο διαδεδομένη παραδοσιακά _θρησκεία της κοινωνίας όπου ζει, αλλά και για άλλες θρησκείες, που επίσης υπάρχουν στην κοινωνία όπου ζει, και για τον αθεϊσμό, που επίσης υπάρχει στην κοινωνία όπου ζει, καθώς και σε άλλες κοινωνίες, που καλό είναι να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι επίσης υπάρχουν και αλληλεπιδρούν με την κοινωνία όπου ζει. Έτσι θα προστατευτεί πραγματικά από τσαρλατάνους, γιατί θα έχει μια πλήρη εικόνα του θρησκειολογικού φάσματος και θα αναπτύξει κριτική σκέψη.

Αν σε πειράζει που είμαστε εκτός θέματος εδώ, μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα άλλο νήμα για να συνεχίσουμε εκεί. Μια που ανέφερες το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών ήταν λογικό να σχολιάσει κάποιος, και μια που έδωσες απάντηση στην απάντησή μου, είναι λογικό να απαντήσω ξανά και εγώ, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Τα περί εκτός θέματος είναι ευγενικός τρόπος να πεις ότι προτιμάς να αποφύγεις την αντιπαράθεση. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, μία ώρα τη βδομάδα Θρησκευτικά θυμάμαι στο σχολείο, στις πιο πολλές τάξεις. Ε, δε νομίζω ότι γίνεται να μειωθούν σε μισή. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, ίσως πρέπει να αναφέρω εδώ ότι δεν είμαι αντικειμενική. Όχι λόγω θρησκευτικού αισθήματος (οικογενειακώς είμαστε στο μέσο όρο της Ελλάδας, που δεν πολυσκοτίζεται με τη θρησκεία) αλλά επειδή όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια σε αγγλικανικό πανεπιστήμιο παρακολούθησα τα μαθήματα θεολογίας που οργάνωνε η κοσμητεία, που είχαν δύο μέρη, το ένα θεολογικό και το άλλο φιλοσοφικό/ γενικό. Το θεολογικό μέρος δεν διέφερε πολύ από τα θρησκευτικά του σχολείου, απλά προσπαθούσε να μην προωθεί συγκεκριμένο δόγμα. Και όχι μόνο δεν φώναζε κανένας ότι ήταν πλύση εγκεφάλου ή κατήχηση ή προσηλυτισμός αλλά τα παρακολουθούσαν φοιτητές όλων των θρησκειών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, η μόνη τάξη που τα θρησκευτικά είναι μια φορά την εβδομάδα είναι η τρίτη λυκείου. Σε όλες τις άλλες τάξεις, από Γ΄ δημοτικού μέχρι Β΄ λυκείου, είναι δύο ώρες την εβδομάδα. Να μειωθούν σε μισή ώρα δεν γίνεται, γίνεται όμως να μην είναι εβδομαδιαίο μάθημα (μπορεί να μοιράζεται την ώρα με κάτι άλλο). Αυτήν την στιγμή είναι 2 ώρες την εβδομάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια σε αγγλικανικό πανεπιστήμιο παρακολούθησα τα μαθήματα θεολογίας που οργάνωνε η κοσμητεία, που είχαν δύο μέρη, το ένα θεολογικό και το άλλο φιλοσοφικό/ γενικό.


Το μάθημα αυτό ήταν υποχρεωτικό;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2012)

Και χρηματοδοτείται από το κράτος;


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Το κράτος πλήρωνε για το μάθημα, όπως πλήρωνε και για τα άλλα μαθήματα του πανεπιστημίου. 
Το μάθημα δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό, ούτε θα μπορούσε να είναι, εφόσον το πανεπιστήμιο ήταν ανεξίθρησκο. 
Όμως ο λόγος που το ανέφερα ήταν άλλος:
α. ντισκλέιμερ ότι είμαι μεροληπτική γιατί είμαι στο προεδρείο του συλλόγου αποφοίτων που παρακολούθησαν αυτό το μάθημα (και έλαβαν τον αντίστοιχο τίτλο σπουδών), κι ένα από τα πράγματα που προσπαθεί να κάνει ο σύλλογος είναι να συμμετέχει στον καθορισμό της θεματολογίας του μαθήματος. 
β. για να πω ότι το μάθημα αυτό όπως το παρακολούθησα εγώ δεν ήταν κατήχηση, δεν ήταν προπαγάνδα. Και για όσους δεν ξέρουν τους αγγλικανούς, είναι φοβερά χαλαροί στο ζήτημα του προσηλυτισμού. Δεν ήταν στόχος του μαθήματος η προπαγάνδα, ούτε θα μπορούσε να είναι γιατί θα είχαν ξεσηκωθεί οι φοιτητές. Ήταν ομολογουμένως πολύ στοιχειώδες μάθημα, αφού απευθυνόταν σε γενικό κοινό, και το θεολογικό μέρος του έμοιαζε στο περιεχόμενο πάρα πολύ με το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών στα ελληνικά σχολεία. Προφανώς γιατί λίγο- πολύ συμφωνούν όλοι οι θεολόγοι, όλων των δογμάτων, στο τι γνώσεις χρειάζεται να έχει κάποιος για τον χριστιανισμό. 

ΥΓ Θυμάμαι ακόμα μια διάλεξη στο β' μέρος, όπου η ομιλήτρια έκανε μια φεμινιστική- μαρξιστική ανάλυση της θέσης της γυναίκας στην εκκλησία. Εκεί έμαθα την Χίλντεγκαρντ του Μπίνγκεν και την Θηρεσία της Άβιλας (που την ήξερα μόνο από το άγαλμα του Μπερνίνι). Αλλά αυτή η θεματολογία είναι για μεγάλα παιδιά, όχι για το σχολείο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα περί εκτός θέματος είναι ευγενικός τρόπος να πεις ότι προτιμάς να αποφύγεις την αντιπαράθεση.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, μία ώρα τη βδομάδα Θρησκευτικά θυμάμαι στο σχολείο, στις πιο πολλές τάξεις. Ε, δε νομίζω ότι γίνεται να μειωθούν σε μισή.


Μα όχι, καθόλου. Είναι ένας ευγενικός τροπος να πω ότι θεωρώ μεροληπτικό να λες ότι δεν θέλεις να γίνει το θέμα αθεϊστικό μανιφέστο, ενώ προφανώς δεν σε πείραξε καθόλου να γίνει θρησκευτική απολογία, και ότι θεωρώ άδικο να εκφράζεις την άποψή σου και να ζητάς να μην εκφράσω τη δική μου. Γι' αυτό προσπάθησα να το θέσω σε μια βάση πιο κομψή και ενδεχομένως κοινή για όλους.

Απορώ μάλιστα πώς σκέφτηκες ότι προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την αντιπαράθεση, τη στιγμή που ήδη είχα απαντήσει στο σχόλιό σου.

Τα θρησκευτικά, όπως είπε και ο Ελληγενής, είναι 2 ώρες την εβδομάδα, από 3η δημοτικού εως και Β λυκείου. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχουν ομολογιακή μορφή, δηλαδή συνιστούν κατήχηση σε συγκεκριμένο δόγμα. Ελπίζω να είναι αντιληπτό ότι χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη κατήχηση χωρίς κανένα αρνητικό υπονοούμενο: αναφέρω απλώς ένα γεγονός, γνωστό και παραδεκτό και από το ίδιο το κράτος και βασιζόμενο στο ίδιο το Σύνταγμα. Η ομολογιακή φύση του μαθήματος, πέρα από το ότι είναι προφανέστατη αν ανοίξεις τα βιβλία (ακόμη και οι τίτλοι είναι ενδεικτικοί: Γ δημοτικού "Ο θεός στη ζωή μας", Ε δημοτικού "Οι Χριστιανοί στον αγώνα της ζωής", Α λυκείου "Ορθόδοξη πίστη και λατρεία", Γ λυκείου "Θέματα Χριστιανικής ηθικής"), είναι εμφανής και από το γεγονός ότι υφίσταται δυνατότητα απαλλαγής από το μάθημα. Αν δεν ήταν κατήχηση, δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να απαλλάσσεται κανείς. Μόνο στην Β λυκείου υποτίθεται ότι είναι θρησκειολογικό, αλλά πάλι από την χριστιανική σκοπιά: "Χριστιανισμός και θρησκεύματα".


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως, τα επώνυμα τα γράφουμε όπως θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης τους (_Καμμένος, Πικραμμένος, Χατζιδάκις_), με τα βαφτιστικά όμως έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα (θα γράψω _του Άδωνη, της Βίκης, της Μυρτώς_, ό,τι κι αν λέει ο φορέας του ονόματος).



Δηλ. —κι αληθινά, δίχως να το παίζω εξυπνάκιας— θα γράψεις Τά*σ*ος Παπαδόπουλος αντί Τά*σσ*ος Παπαδόπουλος για τον πρώην πρόεδρο της Κύπρου; (ή το σχόλιό σου αφορά μόνο την γενική; )
:huh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Γεια σου. Δύο είναι τα κύρια προβλήματα και ο _Τάσσος_ δεν είναι ένα απ' αυτά: δέχομαι ότι τα δύο -_σσ_- είναι μια ιδιομορφία που δικαιούται κάποιος να μας ζητά να σεβαστούμε. Ίσως σ' αυτές τις ιδιομορφίες μπαίνει και ο διαφορετικός τρόπος με τον οποίο θα γράψεις τον _Μανώλη/Μανόλη_. Ή τον _Γιάνη_ που το θέλει με ένα -_ν-_. Και άλλα τέτοια, πολλά.

Εκεί που κολλάω είναι (α) στις Βίκες. Που όλες οι Βίκες που ξέρω θέλουν _η Βίκυ, της Βίκυς_, ενώ εγώ επιμένω ότι δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα ειδική πρόβλεψη για κλινόμενα ξενόφερτα θηλυκά ανθρωπωνύμια. Εγώ θέλω: _η Βίκη, της Βίκης, τη Βίκη, οι Βίκες_. _Η Τζένη, της Τζένης_ κ.ο.κ.

Και (β) Στον Ελληγεννή. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και (β) Στον Ελληγεννή. :)



Δεν μετράνε τα ψευδώνυμα.:glare:


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Απορώ μάλιστα πώς σκέφτηκες ότι προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την αντιπαράθεση, τη στιγμή που ήδη είχα απαντήσει στο σχόλιό σου.



Απόδειξη του ότι δεν γίνομαι κατανοητή, εγώ είχα πει:
_Τα περί εκτός θέματος είναι ευγενικός τρόπος να πεις ότι προτιμάς να αποφύγεις την αντιπαράθεση_
αναφερόμενη στο 18, που το έγραψα εγώ. Μ'άλλα λόγια ΕΓΩ προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την αντιπαράθεση και το λέω κιόλας. 
Οπότε δεν ξαναγράφω τίποτα στο νήμα αυτό, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οπότε δεν ξαναγράφω τίποτα στο νήμα αυτό, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση.



Να πάρει. Και πού θα καταθέσω το μανιφέστο του αθεϊσμού;


----------



## Themis (Dec 9, 2012)

Γιατί αθεϊσμού, Ελληγεννή; Κλονίστηκε η πίστη σου στον εαυτό σου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2012)

Κοίτα, μπορεί να σου μοιάζω Θεός, αλλά δεν είμαι παρά ένα απλό υπερόν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απόδειξη του ότι δεν γίνομαι κατανοητή, εγώ είχα πει:
> _Τα περί εκτός θέματος είναι ευγενικός τρόπος να πεις ότι προτιμάς να αποφύγεις την αντιπαράθεση_
> αναφερόμενη στο 18, που το έγραψα εγώ. Μ' άλλα λόγια ΕΓΩ προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την αντιπαράθεση και το λέω κιόλας.


Πράγματι, παρανόησα τα λεγόμενά σου. Το δεύτερο πρόσωπο που χρησιμοποίησες με έκανε να νομίσω ότι αναφερόσουν σε εμένα. Το γεγονός δε ότι έγραψες την παραπάνω φράση σε ένα σχόλιο όπου _*συνέχιζες *_την συζήτηση, απαντώντας στα περί βιβλίων των θρησκευτικών, δεν με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα να υποθέσω ότι προσπαθούσες να _*αποφύγεις *_την αντιπαράθεση.

Δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερή παρανόηση, πάντως. Άλλωστε την έλυσες, πράγμα για το οποίο σε ευχαριστώ, και τώρα νομίζω πως όντως έγινες κατανοητή. :)


----------

